# Bent Wood Slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to make a few of these bent wood slings and i will post them in the for sale section.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice looking design bud. Will they be available rigged for double tube shooters ?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks great bud!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

tubeman said:


> Nice looking design bud. Will they be available rigged for double tube shooters ?


We could buid one that way if you want.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

they are clever slingshots, and i bet they are strong, my sister made a coffee table legs like that, and it is very strong, nice job, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

they are nice lookin cattys


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i will drool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Top shelf all the way! Bet you don't have any trouble selling them!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That's great, simple and elegant. You offering custom pyro on them if requested? (not sure it's the best choice for these, but as a general question, worth asking)


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

they're both really classy slingshots, and very cleverly made!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

jskeen said:


> That's great, simple and elegant. You offering custom pyro on them if requested? (not sure it's the best choice for these, but as a general question, worth asking)


Yes I can do that. I am offering them plain but if anyone wants wood burning on them or an insert we can work out a deal. That stuff just takes a lot of time.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

That's the first catty in a while that made me say I want one! Very nice job!


----------

